

Open-source messaging platform - Maksadbek
https://actor.im/

======
uph
Optional end-to-end encryption is silly, why would I ever want there to be a
possibility for my messages to be read by someone other than the person I'm
sending it to? It shouldn't have to be something you turn on. Also it's only
available for enterprise.

TextSecure and Signal by Open Whisper System are better
[https://whispersystems.org/](https://whispersystems.org/)

 _Use anything by Open Whisper Systems._

\- Edward Snowden, Whistleblower and privacy advocate

 _Signal is the most scalable encryption tool we have. It is free and peer
reviewed. I encourage people to use it everyday._

\- Laura Poitras, Oscar winning filmmaker and journalist

 _I am regularly impressed with the thought and care put into both the
security and the usability of this app. It 's my first choice for an encrypted
conversation._

\- Bruce Schneier, internationally renowned security technolgist

 _After reading the code, I literally discovered a line of drool running down
my face. It’s really nice._

\- Matt Green, Cryptographer, Johns Hopkins University

~~~
ex3ndr
We had encryption in past, but unfortunatelly people are became scared when
they relogin on other device and lost all messaging history.

